
Where do DevOps guys hang out? - misternyce
Looking to talk about some tech solutions with some DevOps&#x2F;Sysadmin types. Anyone have any good tips on  where good active discussions are with these guys.  Thank you in advance!
======
meirwah
conferences and meetups about Docker like:
[http://2016.dockercon.com/](http://2016.dockercon.com/)

Reddit: [https://www.reddit.com/r/devops](https://www.reddit.com/r/devops)

devops weekly: [http://www.devopsweekly.com/](http://www.devopsweekly.com/)

~~~
avitzurel
Devops weekly archive stops at Nov2014. Is it still active?

~~~
RyanGWU82
Yep, the email still goes out every week.

~~~
avitzurel
Thanks!

------
deftnerd
There is a good DevOps slack community at
[https://devopschat.slack.com/](https://devopschat.slack.com/)

You can request an invite here:
[https://devopschat.co/](https://devopschat.co/)

~~~
misternyce
Sweet. Thanks for the info

------
staunch
Feel free to post to Ask HN with DevOps related questions. "DevOps" is just a
newish term for something many people on HN have been doing for decades.

~~~
misternyce
Yeah I agree to an extent. I think there is a specialization here with
technology advances that has developed over the years - mainly with the goal
in optimizing development iteration speed and scalability. Would you agree?

------
SanjeevSharma
Attend a DevOpsDays meeting - www.devopsdays.org.

------
childifchaos
S

------
fred_is_fred
The bar.

